# SS 08.07.17 - Nielsen #2 "The Four Temperaments"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Carl Nielsen (1865 - 1931)*

Symphony No. 2 "The Four Temperaments, Op. 16, FS 29 

1. Allegro collerico (Choleric)
2. Allegro comodo e flemmatico (Phlegmatic)
3. Andante malincolico (Melancholic)
4. Allegro sanguineo - Marziale (Sanguine)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this time it's a little Danish music from Carl Nielsen. I haven't heard this one in quite some time so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. This one is falling on my birthday tomorrow so it will be a small present to myself 

I hope every one will join in and I wish you all a good weekend :tiphat:

I'll be listening to:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Happy birthday, rdb! I'll be listening to Davis and the LSO here.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and this time it's a little Danish music from Carl Nielsen. I haven't heard this one in quite some time so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. This one is falling on my birthday tomorrow so it will be a small present to myself
> 
> I hope every one will join in and I wish you all a good weekend :tiphat:
> 
> ...


Didn't know Bernstein recorded Nielsen #2 with NYPO...I have Stokowski/Nat'lPO [English pick-up orch], which is quite good - but my first choice is the non-pareil *Gould/CSO,* from the 60s...Gould moves the tempos along very well, and th eChicago guys just jump all over it....

This one has been re-issued a few times - but the best sounding one I've heard is the "Morton Gould - Complete ChicagoSO Recordings"


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

My first exposure to the symphony was through Bernstein's recording with the NYP, and I was hooked. Torn between Thomson's Chandos recording and Salonen's, for tomorrow, I'll go with:


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't own a recording of this so will need to rely on Spotify. Blomstedt and the San Francisco Symphony looks like a reasonable choice.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Nielsen*: Symphony 2, w. SFS/Blomstedt. Recorded September 1989 at Davies Symphony Hall. Recording Engineer: Stanley Goodall (Decca Records 1949 - 1994).


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday 'rdb'......great symphony to celebrate your 'special day'.

I have the good fortune to own a number of recordings as Nielsen is one of my favourite composers...so I will have another listen to the recently released Jarvi Frankfurt RSO interpretation.

Cannot resist listening to a recording now...so Berglund and the Royal Danish Orch.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

jim prideaux said:


> *Happy Birthday 'rdb'*......great symphony to celebrate your 'special day'.
> 
> I have the good fortune to own a number of recordings as Nielsen is one of my favourite composers...so I will have another listen to the recently released Jarvi Frankfurt RSO interpretation.
> 
> Cannot resist listening to a recording now...so Berglund and the Royal Danish Orch.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Seeing this makes me feel conflicted! I really like Nielsen's symphonies, but #2 has always been my least favorite. I'll still see if I can listen to it this weekend. It'll be the Salonen recording from the Esa-Pekka Salonen Conducts Nielsen Sony white box.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Oramo & Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Happy birthday rdb
I shall listen to this version from a cycle I can recommend


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Berglund and the Danes for me.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Mika said:


> View attachment 95826
> 
> Oramo & Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


reminds me that I will also have to listen to this cycle at some point-the same 'line up' recorded the Schumann symphonies and although appeared to receive little acknowledgement for their efforts I personally was really impressed!


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to Myung-Whun Chung and the Gothenburg Symphony


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me Bernstein too.
Many happy returns for you realdealblues.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like I'm the only one going for Ole Schmidt with the LSO on Regis so far.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Correction...Stokowski's fine version is with Danish State Radio Orchestra....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Blomstedt and the San Francisco Symphony.

That reminds me, I was just in San Francisco last week, and I actually forgot they have an orchestra. Sheesh.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Salonen for me. Bought the CD about 20 years ago.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Blomstedt here. Cracking set.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Blomstedt and the San Francisco Symphony.
> 
> That reminds me, I was just in San Francisco last week, and I actually forgot they have an orchestra. Sheesh.


Oh well, not much symphonic happening in the city in the summer months. :tiphat:

https://www.sfcv.org/article/the-sfcv-summer-music-festival-guide-2017#SFS


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Vaneyes said:


> Oh well, not much symphonic happening in the city in the summer months. :tiphat:
> 
> https://www.sfcv.org/article/the-sfcv-summer-music-festival-guide-2017#SFS


I know we're drifting way off topic here, but a news release came out yesterday that the CEO of the Houston Symphony is leaving to become the executive director of the SF Symphony. http://www.sfgate.com/music/article/SF-Symphony-taps-Mark-Hanson-as-top-exec-11271583.php


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

No Saturday Symphony today (15.7), or have I missed something?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

techniquest said:


> No Saturday Symphony today (15.7), or have I missed something?


No, you didn't, wild guess : realdealblues is on holiday.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Pugg said:


> No, you didn't, wild guess : realdealblues is on holiday.


Someone with the great proposal can initiate this today. I will put out something later today if no one else won't do it before me


----------



## bisque (Jul 23, 2017)

techniquest said:


> Looks like I'm the only one going for Ole Schmidt with the LSO on Regis so far.
> 
> View attachment 95837


No you're not - this is how I came to Nielsen - I don't know why I never heard his music before, but I've now rectified that in a big way and I began with the Schmidt set, which I absolutely loved. Then I got the Rozhdestventsky set and really enjoyed those, too. I have the Blomstedt fifth and don't care for it much, and the Kubelik 5th, which I like better than the Blomstedt but not nearly as much as the Schmidt and Roz performances. It's nice to make such discoveries later in life.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg orchestra on DG is also first rate , as is their entire cycle , which has been available at a real bargain price and I got several years ago , although I'm not sure if it's still in print . Definitely worth looking for .


----------

